# Tebe, ma che cazzo vuoi da questo?(da Alce Veloce)



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2012)

Appena ci siamo conosciuti. Alla prima stretta di mano. Io - Sarà un piacere lavorare con lei e il suo gruppo. Noi siamo abituati a darci tutti del tu, che ne dice?-
Lui -Noi no.-

Primo mio pensiero. _Chi cazzo è questo._
Primo suo pensiero. _Chi cazzo è questa._

Poi abbiamo cominciato a conoscerci. Il tu è arrivato. Ma lui non mi interessava assolutamente come uomo.
Si ok. Affascinante eccetera ma...no grazie.

Poi ci fu una riunione in cui lui. Esplose.
Giuro che non ho mai assistito ad una furia del genere.
Gesticolava. Urlava. Camminava avanti e indietro per la sala riunioni come un mastodonte biondo pronto ad uccidere.
Non ci stavo dentro. Mi sono alzata dalla sedia. Gli sono andata davanti. Gli ho appoggiato i palmi delle mani sul petto.
-Però così mi traumatizzi...- gli ho detto piano. Sorridendo. Sbattendo le ciglia. E reclinando leggermente la testa.
E' calato il gelo.
Mi sono immediatamente pentita di avere fatto un gesto così intimo. Perchè non era mai successo con lui.
Luca ha fatto finta di essere un soprammobile. Alcuni si sono nascosti sotto il tavolo. Altri dietro il ficus benjamin.
E altri ancora erano in ginocchio a pregare.
Avevo il cuore in gola e pensavo. _Ma Tebe, sei cretina?_
Intanto lui aveva smesso di urlare. Gesticolare. Muoversi.
Ho ritirato le mani, facendo un passo indietro e pronta ad essere travolta da uno tsunami di merda.
Invece.
Ha avuto un secondo di quasi paresi.
Si è portato la mano destra dietro il collo. Si è stirato con una smorfia. Ha chiuso gli occhi.
E come se niente fosse successo. Abbiamo continuato la riunione.
Senza più urli.

Da quel momento è cominciata la mia fissa erotica.
Sette anni di fedeltà buttati nel cesso. Ne sono stata consapevole subito.
Adrenalina.
Un adrenalina che mi ha immediatamente portato al mio passato di traditrice seriale.
Ma con una differenza sostanziale.
Manager non l'ho percepito come tradimento da boy toy.
No. Un tradimento a tutto tondo. Emozionale e sessuale.
Il trionfo del tradimento. Un uomo che finalmente era in grado di dirmi "Tebe. Muta!"
Cosa non facile.

Ho cominciato a sondare il terreno.
Era fertile.
Ho cominciato a giocattolare.
Anche lui.
Mi sono spinta un pò più in la.
Mi ha seguita.
Dopo quindi 15 giorni di gioco gli ho teso un imboscata.
Il primo bacio. 
Lui parlava. Parlava. Parlava.
Il sesso era assolutamente nell'aria ma...
Niente. Parlava.
E allora, che non mi faccio certo problemi a fare il primo passo. L'ho baciato.
E da li. Ancora un mese e mezzo per farlo capitolare.
Gli ho mandato  pure una foto osè! Mai fatta una roba del genere!

Quindi. Dopo questo preambolo logorroico che è servito a me per fare un ragionamento.

Alla domanda. Tebe, che cazzo vuoi da questo?

Porca troia pensavo che ne valesse la pena.
Pensavo che fosse come l'ultimo concerto di un cantante planetario.
L'ultima mega ubriacatura prima di andare alla anonima alcolisti.
Pensavo poi di appendere il perizoma al chiodo con l'ultima voglia probabilmente soddisfatta.

E invece.
Invece di viverla free.
Con il suo comportamento rissoso e sarcastico del cazzo mi fa sentire come se l'avessi stuprato.
E non mi piace questa sensazione.






Oddio...non è che sono i rimorsi di coscienza che stanno venendo fuori?
Non ne ho mai provati per un tradimento quindi magari faccio fatica a riconoscerli...

San Sanguino non accenna a smettere.
Ora mi faccio esplodere con una bomba al napalm.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2012)

La mistress cercava il suo Marchese De Sade, e si è ritrovata 100 kg di cherubino?


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt607 ha detto:
			
		

> La mistress cercava il suo Marchese De Sade, e si è ritrovata 100 kg di cherubino?


........Esatto.:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2012)

E mi ha appena mandato una mail....
Basta oggi. Basta. E domani devo pure lavorare...cazzo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt609 ha detto:
			
		

> *E mi ha appena mandato una mail....
> *Basta oggi. Basta. E domani devo pure lavorare...cazzo...


Tira subito i remi in barca prima che sia troppo tardi (per lui)


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt611 ha detto:
			
		

> Tira subito i remi in barca prima che sia troppo tardi (per lui)


Quoto. Ti ho risposto anche di la.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt611 ha detto:
			
		

> Tira subito i remi in barca prima che sia troppo tardi (per lui)


quoto pure io!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

Tebe, 

io le urla non le reggo, mi fanno paura, ma quella scena con te che lo blocchi fa venire la fissa erotica pure a me.

Cmq, non mi ci vuole molto a immaginare scene simili avvenute a me. Momenti in cui un gesto/parola/frase/situazione mi proietta in un mondo in cui ho la bavetta alla bocca al pensiero di riprovare fisicamente quella sensazione. La sensazione di avere avuto un orgasmo col cervello. 

Ma ahimè questo sembra il caso in cui, come dice Alce, quello che lui impiega sul lavoro non lo impiega in altro.
E, posso dire? Non l'hai capito nonostante ti ci sia voluto tutto quel tempo per farlo cedere.
Perchè è questo che è successo... sognavi Manager che ti sbatteva sulla scrivania quando ogni bacetto glielo hai dovuto estorcere a suon di estrogeni. come traditrice dovresti saperlo, che se uno vuole sbatterti sulla scrivania, bè, è esattamente quello che sa, e non scappare e parlare.

Chissà come ti sognava lui, chissà come ti vede lui... diavoletta che lo stuzzica dove nessuna mai è riuscita a stuzzicarlo. Un potere mai avuto da nessuna altra. Ha ceduto. Non credo si senta bene con se stesso.
E credo che... ti voglia bene. 
Vedo in lui certi atteggiamenti di un mio amico, protettivo, fiero di me, che mi incoraggia. Che mi vede mezza come bimba, mezza come folletto.
Un fuoco che danza e brucia è bello, ma pochi possono toccarlo senza farsi male, e Manager forse non è tra questi.

Io credo che ognuno di noi sia responsabile delle sue decisioni e azioni. Se Manager comincia a chiedersi come diamine ne uscirà da questa storia, se con le ossa rotte o ancora sano di mente, è una responsabilità sua.

Ma, non avendo tutti gli elementi, e quindi con elevate possibilità di sparare cazzate, direi che al momento in un incontro di pugilato lui sta perdendo ai punti. Non perchè sia una lotta tra di voi, al di là di quella -deliziosa- delle battaglie verbali di ogni giorno.

Ma perchè accanto a un fuoco ci si brucia. Tu giocavi, giochi, sicura di Mattia, sicura di quello che volevi, sicura soprattutto di te -dono raro e prezioso, e che io ammiro sempre tantissimo!- con la tua fissa erotica, e lui, 100kg di cherubino come dice Alce, coi capelli arruffati dall'uragano Tebe, a buttare nel cesso (quanti anni lui?) di fedeltà alla moglie, la sua probabile etica sul lavoro. 
Probabilmente sempre più insicuro di sè.

Lui ti ha destabilizzato quella volta nel suo non ufficio quando ti ha detto che ha vinto il tuo progetto (dio che figo! bavetta...)
Tu lo destabilizzi in tutto il resto. (Credo, impressione mia, secondo me etc etc)
Nel tuo approccio al tradimento, al sesso.
Lui è timido. Te l'ha detto. Ti ha detto che non è un traditore. Ha deciso di cedere alla tua incredibile energia, immagino il tuo desiderio che diventa quasi palpabile e contagioso.
Quel rapporto che tu -e io- giudichi "appena sufficiente", magari per lui è equivalente a una palata di LSD.
E lo lascia con gli stessi postumi.

Del resto, pensaci... se un figo incredibile ti portasse, e non sai nemmeno come, a rubare la pensione e le misere gioie di una vecchietta sola, come ti guarderesti in faccia la mattina? E se il figo di turno poi ti dicesse "vabbè dai, era uno scherzo..." 
Ma tu intanto l'hai fatto (esempio per fare immaginare a te e me, pure io non fan della fedeltà fisica, come si può sentire un non traditore a tradire, perchè tradisce in primis i SUOI ideali).

Insomma. Capisco se lui è mestruato. Ha le sue ragioni. Non ne può fare una colpa a te, ma capisco che ti coinvolga in qualche modo


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2012)

nausicaa...
Minkia.
Risponderò.


----------

